# Is Walther Made by Radom/Lucznik, Poland?



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Was perusing some Polish manufacturer's websites and found Rad Semiautomatic Pistol - Rad Semiautomatic Pistol,, the old Radom Arsenal/Lucznik and they are showing the Walther P99 and PPS and their "new" Rad pistol with Radom markings. Is this a joint manufacturing endeavor? I know Walther makes some of the new Smith & Wesson's such as the M&P-22, but these appear to be co-branded with Radom.

Anyone from Poland shed some light on it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would wager that maybe Radom is a Polish importer of Walther?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Possible, but the RAD pistol shows both Walther and Radom markings on the slide equally, not just as "importer's markings". Wonder if Walther subs some work to Radom?


----------

